# Newbie Here need advice



## BigNasty85 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi everyone my name is Kyle I’m new to the forum and need a little help. It’s been a few years since I’ve been in the gym and I’m getting back into working out again and just need some solid advice on my diet and what it’s gonna take to reach my goals. I’m 172 lbs now and wanna get back to my weight of 190-195 so any good workout plans and diet plans feel free to drop a line


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Nov 27, 2017)

I think based on your curent weight and what you said where your stats in the chat. You need to up your calorie intake by at least 1,000.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 27, 2017)

How tall are you and how old are you? What's your lifting experience?


----------



## stanley (Nov 27, 2017)

welcome buddy have fun


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Nov 27, 2017)

Sorry, you need to be eating around 3,400 calories a day. If you where to do what I said earlier you would be eating 4,000 cals and gaining weight the bad way. Unless you worked out harder then you do now by a lot.


----------



## Jin (Nov 27, 2017)

If you're 176 @ 6'2, then you're really skinny. I'm the same height and 90 lbs heavier. You just need to eat. A lot. To the point you are full. Then keep eating. 

Eating like this isn't fun. It's a job. 

Lift heavy, sleep heavy and eat heavy. Do this consistently for many months. You will gain weight. If you start getting too fluffy, come back and we can review your diet plan. But for now, just get in as many calories as you can.


----------



## BigNasty85 (Nov 27, 2017)

Awesome man thanks a lot and yeah eating like that definitely isn’t fun it’s a damn job for sure but it’s a job that pays off in down the road !!!


----------



## BigNasty85 (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks buddy I appreciate it


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum;
Please enjoy the peanut butter filled socks while they're warm...


----------



## tinymk (Nov 27, 2017)

Wecome to the board and eat brother....
Gotta make it your job to eat those calories


----------



## nightster (Nov 27, 2017)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## BigNasty85 (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome guys


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 27, 2017)

Welcome to The Underground.


----------



## alexgg (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi there! There are actually a lot of ways you can do to lose weight and increase your muscle mass. It is great that you are already going to the gym. But I think it will also work if you use a testosterone booster like C26 Booster. It is a supplement that can increase your muscle mass and help you shred fats. I hope it works for you too!


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 18, 2019)

^^^^^wtf man?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 18, 2019)

lol.......shills crack me the **** up.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 18, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> ^^^^^wtf man?



Whats the problem? If he starts at 172 and loses enough weight he’ll certainly get to 190 at some point. /s


----------



## automatondan (Feb 18, 2019)

alexgg said:


> Hi there! There are actually a lot of ways you can do to lose weight and increase your muscle mass. It is great that you are already going to the gym. But I think it will also work if you use a testosterone booster like C26 Booster. It is a supplement that can increase your muscle mass and help you shred fats. I hope it works for you too!



Get the fukk outta here you still loser. Test booster schooster.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 18, 2019)

test booster = bullshit & rip off


----------

